# Add weight to the front?



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

After comparing my new Ariens to my old blower it seems the new Ariens is a little lighter in the front even thought the overall new machine is heaver.

My old machine would ride up the snow a little at times, not a big deal in anyway, mostly because I'm trying to go to fast. 

I see Ariens does have an option to add #10 to the front, I would assume you may want that if you had a cab.

Have anyone you added some weight to the front and did it make any difference?


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

I added 20 pounds of barbell weights (one pair) to the front of my 5 hp dual stage Craftsman, and it made a big difference in keeping the front end down. Sorry this site will not let me post pictures....


----------



## gsrel (Dec 5, 2014)

I just made my own front weight kit using some 3"x23"x3/4" Hot Rolled Steel purchased from Metal Supermarket for $15. It comes out to a little over 15lbs vs Ariens 10lb kit that sells for $100. I also painted it with some black tremclad rust paint and used stainless steel hardware (2 - 5/16 x 1.5" bolts, 4 - washers, 2 - lock washers and 2 - nuts) from Home Depot.

Im using a Sno-Tek 24"


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

I am a COB and poured a lead bar that came out about 18lbs for my 28 Deluxe and painted it using Chevy orange engine paint.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Axle position makes a difference in balance of machines.
I think I read somewhere as recommended 10lbs for 24" and under and 20lbs for 28" and up
I wasn't purchasing one let alone two of the Ariens weight bar kits.
Did it make a difference well in my mind it did and I have no cab.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

MnJim said:


> I am a COB and poured a lead bar that came out about 18lbs for my 28 Deluxe and painted it using Chevy orange engine paint.


My but ain't that a purty machine. You did a nice job with the weight.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> My but ain't that a purty machine. You did a nice job with the weight.


 Thank you.
I am satisfied with the way it turned out and over joyed with the cost savings.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Blended it in so nicely it took me a triple take to actually notice it. Looks real nice


----------



## gsrel (Dec 5, 2014)

gsrel said:


> I just made my own front weight kit using some 3"x23"x3/4" Hot Rolled Steel purchased from Metal Supermarket for $15. It comes out to a little over 15lbs vs Ariens 10lb kit that sells for $100. I also painted it with some black tremclad rust paint and used stainless steel hardware (2 - 5/16 x 1.5" bolts, 4 - washers, 2 - lock washers and 2 - nuts) from Home Depot.
> 
> Im using a Sno-Tek 24"


Image.. I ended up putting it on the top/outside


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice set up Gsrel and I might emulate exactly what you did but I would like a report from you when in use in hard to push through snow if you might.
Thank You


----------



## gsrel (Dec 5, 2014)

We had snow a few weeks back, worked awesome.. too bad its all melted now.

Even though its heavy in the front I dont have any issues while moving it in the garage or during transport. In regards to use in snow the machine does all the real work propelling itself so no difference in my effort.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Many thanks.


----------

